# Elevator floor drain



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a few pictures from the holiday inn

Their floor drain was blocked at the bottom of the elevator shaft

Tried with our k1500. But got no where

So we broke the floor and removed floor drain augered line then installed new floor drain and cemented the floor


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Did you buy the 1500 just for that job? It looks brand new.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> Did you buy the 1500 just for that job? It looks brand new.


That machine is about 7 months old... just replaced it.... it was time... my other one was getting really beat... wheels were even falling off :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like mortar or something built up in the trap and and fd. 

That looks like bell and spigot cast with leaded joints?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Looks like mortar or something built up in the trap and and fd.
> 
> That looks like bell and spigot cast with leaded joints?


I don't know what it was but it was as hard as cement.... it was from the top of the floor drain all the way through the 4" pipe..

Amazing how a 4" floor drain can get blocked like that


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Was that no hub used underground?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I don't know what it was but it was as hard as cement.... it was from the top of the floor drain all the way through the 4" pipe..
> 
> Amazing how a 4" floor drain can get blocked like that



It might have been filled in on purpose.

The EPA got a wild hair up its butt 8 or 9 years ago and forced us to abandon most of the elevator shaft floor drains in our neck of the woods.

They were concerned about hydraulic oil making its way into our combined storm/sanitary sewers.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> It might have been filled in on purpose.
> 
> The EPA got a wild hair up its butt 8 or 9 years ago and forced us to abandon most of the elevator shaft floor drains in our neck of the woods.
> 
> They were concerned about hydraulic oil making its way into our combined storm/sanitary sewers.


This elevator does not have hydraulics....


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

when we do elevator shaft drain it has to go through a oil seperator


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

surfdog said:


> when we do elevator shaft drain it has to go through a oil seperator


Same here .... if it is hydraulics... drain has to go into oil interceptor...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

According to the IPC an oil seperator Is not required if an approved alarm system is installed to alert personal to a hydro oil leak.


----------

